# baby has come home....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 22, 2016)

Here is one of my earlier duck calls I named The Shortfuse... it is made from Chilli Pepper Red laminate with Mesquite insert...It originally sold way back in August of 2010 and came back up for sale again just last month...I was fortunate enough to get her back home...she sure is a sounder...as it was a very close copy to her sister call that took 2nd in 2009 at Reelfoot Contest for the CCAA....just wanted to share and things that come home like this is rare, pappy

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9088_zpsbxsjemtt.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 22, 2016)

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/shortfuse2_zpslnwwqk9w.jpg
Here she was when she was new...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 22, 2016)

How did you find it for sale again?


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2016)

Incredible! What goes around comes around! Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 22, 2016)

it was on ebay of all places ... got it right too! less then 1/2 what it originally sold for, she had been around!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

